# Mon Mac ne reconnaît plus mon réseau Wi-Fi



## Tsukasa-Kokoro (26 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours mon mac refuse de plus en plus de se connecter à internet avec le Wi-Fi. Je m'explique : quand je me connecte à ma livebox, parfois cela fonctionne et je n'ai pas de problème pendant un moment, puis ça coupe d'un coup. J'ai essayé de lancer l'assistant pour voir ce qu'il se passait, il m'a ensuite demandé de retaper ma clé WEP et quand je l'ai fait, il ne l'a pas acceptée. Pourtant c'est celle-la qui a toujours fonctionné. J'ai essayé les autres options (clé WEP, clé WEP hexadécimale, clé WEP ASCII, etc...), ça n'a toujours pas fonctionné. Je me suis donc dit que c'était probablement un problème avec ma livebox alors j'ai tenté de me connecter à d'autres réseaux comme FreeWifi, qui fonctionne d'habitude mais il m'affiche toujours le même message : "Connexion à "FreeWifi" impossible. Délai de connexion dépassé." C'est peut-être dû à ma carte Wi-Fi mais dans ce cas, comment se fait-il que j'arrive à me connecter en Wi-Fi une fois sur deux ? De plus, ailleurs que chez moi, le Wi-Fi fonctionne très bien.
Là je suis connectée grâce à un câble Ethernet.
Savez-vous ce qu'il se passe ? Avez-vous des solutions ?
Autre chose : la connexion Wi-Fi a toujours fonctionné assez bizarrement chez moi. Le seul endroit où je réussissais à capter pendant un moment était le couloir. Même en me mettant à côté de ma box, ça ne fonctionnait pas. Depuis que je suis passée à Lion, le problème s'est résolu quelques temps, et maintenant j'ai ce nouveau problème.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

il est très peu probable qu'une Livebox utilise une clé WEP (obsolète et très peu sûre).

C'est sans doute une clé WPA2 (par défaut), ou WPA.

Vu que : 

1. tu parles de clé "WEP"
2. tu dis que tu connectes facilement hors de chez toi
3. la connexion à ta Livebox est "bizarre"

 je te propose les opérations suivantes :

1. va dans l'interface de configuration de la Livebox (192.168.1.1) / login / Configuration / Wifi, regarde quel est le type de clé de sécurité (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc...)
Note-le, bien que tu n'en aies pas besoin pour te connecter.
Note aussi la clé de sécurité, dont tu vas avoir besoin.

2. ici je regroupe plusieurs opérations : un "power cycle" destiné à réinitialiser le réseau, et une reconfiguration de la connexion à la Livebox, pour effacer les traces d'anciennes mauvaises configuration.

Tu dois TOUT faire, et dans l'ordre indiqué.

- éteindre la Livebox
- débrancher le câble Ethernet LB/ordi

- éteindre le wifi de l'ordi

- sur l'ordi : vérifier dans Préférences système / réseau, en sélectionnant la connexion "Wi-Fi" dans la colonne de gauche, puis Avancé / TCP/IP, qu'on a bien "Configurer IPV4 : par DHCP"

- Préférences système / Réseau / Avancé / onglet "Airport" ou "wifi", liste des réseaux préférés.
Supprimer la connexion Livebox (la sélectionner et cliquer sur le signe "-")

- Applications / Utilitaires / Trousseaux d'accès : 

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "session", en bas sélectionner "mots de passe", classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "système",  classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

- allumer la LB, la laisser faire tout son cycle de démarrage

- activer le wifi de l'ordi

- Cliquer sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu, choisir le réseau Livebox, la clé du réseau sera demandée.

- Saisir la clé (cocher "afficher le mot de passe")


Avec ça on repart sur des bases saines.

Si tu as une connexion "bizarre", instable, on changera le canal de la LB.


----------



## Tsukasa-Kokoro (26 Mars 2013)

Je parlais de clé WEP parce que j'avais changé la clé en WEP pour connecter ma DS à Internet. Ensuite j'ai pas pensé à refaire le changement. Je l'ai fait à l'instant et j'ai suivi toutes tes instructions. Pour l'instant ça fonctionne, mais je repasserai d'ici quelques jours (ou quelques heures, si j'ai à nouveau des problèmes) pour te tenir au courant de ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2013)

La clé WEP ne doit pas être utilisée si tu as des "voisins" : elle se craque en moins d'une minute.
Si tu es dans la cambrousse avec le premier voisin à 500m, peu importe.

Il faut utiliser WPA2.

Maintenant que ta configuration de connexion est "propre", si tu as une connexion instable et que tu as beaucoup de réseaux autour de toi, alors on pensera interférences, et la solution sera de changer le canal de la box pour trouver le moins encombré.

Et si tu ne le fais pas régulièrement, fais une réparation des permissions dans Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Tsukasa-Kokoro (26 Mars 2013)

Bon. En fait le problème vient de se renouveler. La connexion a sauté et quand j'ai refait un diagnostic et qu'on m'a demandé le mot de passe, il n'a pas été accepté. (Ça me le faisait aussi avant.) Pourtant il l'a accepté quand j'ai relancé la livebox.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> Il faut utiliser WPA2.



Il me propose pas WPA2. Juste mixte WEP ou WPA ; WPA (TKIP) ; WEP ; aucune.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2013)

Quel modèle de Mac, et quel OS, exactement ?

Tu n'as pas WPA2 personnel dans la liste, comme ici ?





D'autre part, vu que tu viens de reconfigurer la connexion, tu n'as pas à saisir le type de clé de sécurité.
(c'est mémorisé dans Trousseaux d'accès).

Pour faire les choses le mieux possible : 

- désactive le wifi de l'ordi

- reboote l'ordi

- active le wifi

L'ordi doit se connecter automatiquement.


----------



## Tsukasa-Kokoro (26 Mars 2013)

Il me propose même pas de choisir le type de sécurité. Il doit la reconnaître automatiquement.
J'ai un MacBook blanc de fin 2009, sous Mac OS X 10.7.5.
Là la Wi-Fi fonctionne à nouveau mais je trouve quand même particulièrement étrange qu'il accepte mon mot de passe une fois sur deux.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2013)

Quand tu te connectes la première fois à la LB, c'est la LB qui envoie à l'ordi le type de clé.

Toi tu ne saisis que la clé elle-même, et ces 2 informations, type de clé et clé sont stockées dans Trousseaux d'accès.

C'est seulement quand la connexion ne se fait pas automatiquement, où que tu passes par "se connecter à un autre réseau" que tu dois saisir le type de clé.

Au risque de me répéter :

- fais une réparation des permissions dans Utilitaire de disque (ça à voir avec le wifi).

- évite de faire une mauvaise saisie manuelle du type de clé, car l'info est stockée et pose problème pour obtenir la connexion automatique.

Donc si la clé de la LB est une WPA2, ne saisis jamais autre chose "pour tester".

- si, après réparation des permissions, et maintenant que ta connexion est reconfigurée proprement, tu as des problèmes de connexion, alors on regarde côté interférences : 

- dans quel environnement réseaux es-tu : habitation isolée ou non ?
Combien vois-tu de réseaux quand tu cliques sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu ?


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (27 Mars 2013)

*à Renaud31*: Quand nous feras-tu un cours sur le Wi-Fi, les réseaux et Airport à la façon de "Pour les nuls" ? Car 1- Tu as accumulé des connaissances et expériences qui n'ont pas de prix.  2- Tu interviens très régulièrement et à bon escient sur ce forum.  3- Tu n'abandonnes pas un problème tant qu'une solution ne soit proposée.  4-  Tu n'est pas avare de détails et  5- Tu sais employer les mots que les "novices" peuvent comprendre et ce avec un charisme élevé.  Allez, un tutorial, une vidéo, un DVD, un livre ... que sais-je. Tu as un potentiel énorme dans ce domaine. La fortune sourit aux audacieux. Je t'invite à y réfléchir 
Et si c'est déjà fait, dis le nous. En attendant, merci pour tes conseils généreux


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

merci merci :rose: c'est très aimable à toi.

Je suppose que les documents et les tutos sur le wifi doivent être déjà nombreux.

Le plus difficile, dans l'aide au dépannage, n'est pas l'aspect technique, tu l'auras sans doute remarqué, mais c'est d'arriver à faire en sorte que la personne fournisse tous les éléments permettant de cerner le problème, puis applique toutes les solutions proposées.


----------



## Tsukasa-Kokoro (28 Mars 2013)

T'as pas compris : j'avais pas mis WEP pour tester, j'avais carrément changé le type de clé sur le site Inventel. 
Là  pour l'instant ça a l'air d'aller parce qu'il a enfin décidé d'accepter  ma clé tout le temps. Sinon je suis en appartement mal isolé, avec une  maison de retraite en face de ma fenêtre.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2013)

Si, j'avais bien compris.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que lorsque on arrive pas à se connecter, il faut éviter de saisir la clé en lui affectant un autre type, par exemple saisir WPA alors qu'on sait que c'est WPA2 dans la box.

Ca laisse des traces dans Trousseaux d'accès et ça complique les choses.
(car il possible de se connecter à un réseau WPA2 en ayant enregistré la clé comme WPA, mais la connexion est aléatoire).

Quant à l'habitat, la question concerne le nombre de réseaux wifi disponibles : tu peux très bien avoir un voisin qui place sa box à 2m de la tienne de l'autre côté du mur, et sur le même canal : alors ne t'étonne pas d'avoir des problèmes de connexion...


----------



## Tsukasa-Kokoro (29 Mars 2013)

Et si le problème est lié au voisinage, cela peut-il se résoudre ? Et comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

Combien vois-tu de réseaux quand tu cliques sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu ?


----------



## Tsukasa-Kokoro (31 Mars 2013)

Une bonne dizaine.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2013)

Alors, comme dit plus haut, tu peux très bien avoir un voisin qui a une box à 2 m de la tienne, de l'autre côté du mur, et sur le même canal que la tienne, ce qui peut perturber ta connexion.

As-tu toujours le problème ? : si non, on ne touche à rien.

Si oui, comme déjà dit, il faut changer le canal de la box et essayer.

On peut le faire de 2 façons :

- au pif : on change de canal, et on utilise quelques jours pour voir si c'est mieux.

- pas au pif : utiliser le petit logiciel iStumbler, qui montre tous les réseaux présents avec leur canal et leur niveau.

Etudier la liste, choisir le canal le moins encombré et l'utiliser dans la box.

On peut aussi utiliser l'application Wifi Signal de l'App Store, qui suggère des canaux, s'il y a un problème d'interférences.


----------



## Tsukasa-Kokoro (2 Avril 2013)

Après changement de la livebox, plus de problème. Finalement c'était juste parce que ma livebox était trop vieille, je suppose.


----------



## lefoudupuit (28 Décembre 2015)

bonjour,
Mon macbook pro sous mavericks vient de me faire la même chose.
J'ai suivi les conseils mais rien ne fonctionne.
J'ai même supprimé mes connexions wifi et recréé un réseau, il refuse de se connecter (pourtant mon iphone se connecte sans soucis).

Mavericks m'indique impossible de se connecter au wifi "délai dépassé".

Que puis-je faire pour récupérer la connexion?


----------



## lefoudupuit (28 Décembre 2015)

Bon après avoir essayé pendant 1/2h de lui faire accepter le mot de passe wap, ça a marché.
Je l'ai mis en veille et réveillé, et pas de perte de connexion.
Mais plus de bluetooth... Et que 2 ports usb dont un pris par le disque dur itunes, je sens que ça va vite être casse burne si apple ne règle pas la situation.


----------



## lefoudupuit (29 Décembre 2015)

Après avoir été en veille toute la nuit, au matin plus de connexion internet.
J'ai désactivé le wifi et réactivé, toujours pas de connexion.
Ça commence à me gaver. Et tout ça après avoir activé le bluetooth car un des 2 ports USB de mon macbook pro ne fonctionne pas suffisamment bien pour alimenter le disque dur externe.
Que dois-je faire? MAJ vers El capitan?


----------



## lefoudupuit (30 Décembre 2015)

Bon après 24h où la connexion fonctionnait, je viens de la perdre. J'ai désactivé le wifi, redémarré la box et réactivé le wifi mais ça ne marche toujours pas. Je vais testé en session invité. Ca me gave!
Ca fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à ce que j'active le bluetooth... Logiciel de m####!

Me restera plus qu'à faire une sauvegarde et une réinstallation. Sans wifi je ne sais pas comment je vais faire, Apple ne va certainement pas me donner un adaptateur ethernet, port qu'ils auraient dû laisser vu que le wifi foire sur tous les OSX depuis plusieurs années.

C'est mon dernier mac, je vais migrer sur linux.


----------



## lefoudupuit (7 Janvier 2016)

Après mise à jour vers El Captain le 31 décembre (miracle la connexion a tenu), depuis ce matin, ça ne fonctionne plus.
Putain mais pas idée de faire un matériel aussi pourri... mon macbook est inutilisable parce que j'ai voulu utiliser le bluetooth...
Bordel ça me gave...

J'ai TOUT essayé et RIEN ne marche.

Comment je peux faire accepter le wifi et qu'il soit fiable à mon macbook définitivement?

Je suis à bout! J'ai VRAIMENT besoin de l'aide de quelqu'un.


----------



## lefoudupuit (19 Janvier 2016)

Bon après appel à l'assistance Apple et un passage chez iConcept (qui sont super sympas d'ailleurs puisque j'ai acheté le mac sur le site d'apple et non chez eux), en se connectant sur leur réseau Wifi et en désactivant l'ipv6, ça a l'air de tenir depuis vendredi dernier.
Je recommande d'aller les voir en cas de soucis, ça a pris 5 minutes au technicien d'iConcept pour régler mon problème. Mon mac revit.


----------



## lefoudupuit (20 Janvier 2016)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> Bon après appel à l'assistance Apple et un passage chez iConcept (qui sont super sympas d'ailleurs puisque j'ai acheté le mac sur le site d'apple et non chez eux), en se connectant sur leur réseau Wifi et en désactivant l'ipv6, ça a l'air de tenir depuis vendredi dernier.
> Je recommande d'aller les voir en cas de soucis, ça a pris 5 minutes au technicien d'iConcept pour régler mon problème. Mon mac revit.



Bon j'ai parlé trop vite, il vient de se déconnecter... obligé d'utiliser le partage de connexion avec l'aphone (en bluetooth puisque Monsieur ne reconnait plus le wifi de ma box). Installation de ubuntu ce WE ça me gave trop (et aussi aucune aide de la part du forum ça fait plaisir la solidarité).


----------

